# Rabbit safe cat litters?



## Lynne_Bunny (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi! Sorry if this is already a topic, couldn't seem to find it. 

What's the best rabbit safe cat litter? Is there things i should be looking for?

Peter and I recently moved and I've never used cat litter (his old cage was from a precious owner, now it's big enough for s box) but he is already litter trained so was just worried because he does love a nibble! 

Will let you all see us when we're settled! petes doing great and loving London and all hair space! 

Thanks!  


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 8, 2013)

Cat litters to avoid: clay, clumping, scented, dusty

Ones that are safe:
Yesterdays News Unscented
other pelleted paper litters
Carefresh

Many members here use wood pellets for economy. They look just like the pelleted paper and work at least as well in absorbing urine odor.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 8, 2013)

Wood pellet or paper based litters are safe for rabbits. If you can get them, wood stove pellets or horse stall bedding is cheap and effective. Around here I can get a 40 pound bag for $5.


----------



## RobertR (Sep 8, 2013)

We have tried a number of litters with our two. Currently we are using 'Good Mews' by Stutzman Environmental, it's made entirely from recycled paper and has no dust like many do. We get it from the local big box pet stores here and it's one of the cheapest for litters. 

In the last month we have been trying out the Breeze system by Purina. It cost a bit to get started but we have been buying it all with coupons and price matches and it is not to bad. Our girl likes to dig and dig and dig, she would move half the pellets onto the floor. The litter box for the breeze has high walls and the pellets are a bit heavier. Seems to be working good so far.


----------



## JBun (Sep 8, 2013)

Definitely don't use regular cat litters. Clumping litters can cause GI obstructions in rabbits, and other ones can cause respiratory issues. I know in the UK some people use Megazorb for their rabbits.


----------



## DogCatMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I've also read that litters based on corn (e.g., World's Best Cat Litter) are to be avoided, as rabbits don't do well with corn or other starchy veg's.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 8, 2013)

I use wood pelleted cat litters (either feline pine or exquisicat) for my buns and have been with good success for years. They're usually slightly cheaper than the paper based litters. Either way you want to make sure you're not getting a clumping litter. 
I'm not sure what the product availability is like in Scotland though.


----------



## Troller (Sep 9, 2013)

Like others I use wood pellets. It's just the most economic yet still safe way to go in ky estimation and needs.


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Sep 9, 2013)

Amazing thanks, going to buy some today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## blwinteler (Sep 9, 2013)

Where do you get the wood pellets? Right now, I'm using a wood shaving litter, but it sticks to my long-haired bunny butts, and I would love to save some money as well.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 9, 2013)

blwinteler said:


> Where do you get the wood pellets? Right now, I'm using a wood shaving litter, but it sticks to my long-haired bunny butts, and I would love to save some money as well.



Hardware stores usually have them in the fall and winter, but some areas don't really get that cold so they might not carry wood pellets. Feed or farm stores should have them as horse stall bedding, it's the same stuff. 

If your rabbit is litter trained, you don't need litter in the whole cage. A towel or fleece will work, won't get stuck in long fur and is much cheaper in the long run. Just use the litter in the litter box.


----------

